# Suggest the best laptop in under 36K



## .=Pyro=. (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys,

My friend wants to buy a laptop. His budget is 36,000 Rs.
He will use it for normal tasks such as coding,surfing,movies,music and some light to moderate gaming.
please suggest the best laptop

i am thinking Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN. is it any good or there are any better laptops out there.

please help.

thank you.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:will use it for normal tasks such as coding,surfing,movies,music,working on documents and some light to moderate gaming.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 36000 max

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: not really

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500 GB minimum

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: -

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: no such preference.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: within this week.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: -

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: buying locally in Chennai. open to buying online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: no.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

please fill this-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

get this one it is a great lappy with a good quad core cpu and a good gfx card-
HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop AMD A8 Quad Core/4GB/500GB/Win 7 HB/1.5GB Graphics: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 29, 2012)

Bro you were supposed to fill the questionnaire for laptop and not for a desktop.
Anyways have a look at Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks guys!


----------

